# 14.2 pound bass on the fly



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

Caught on a 5 weight in a back pond at the ranch she was released to fight another day


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Daaang - that's a hog!


----------



## SuperYak (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice bass!!

Can you post a pic of the fly that she ate?


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it just me or does that fish look awful plasticy/stiff and not very wet..? 

Monster fish though! congrats


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Daaaang, nice fish!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

FishBurd27 said:


> Is it just me or does that fish look awful plasticy/stiff and not very wet..?
> 
> Monster fish though! congrats


I agree....


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Where is said ranch? Lol very nice bass.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice fish.


----------



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

It looks plastic because it is I caught her last spring. I took measurements and had a taxidermy in Pasadena make a mount which I must say they did an awesome job. its a shame I didn't have a camera when she was pulled out. I will post a picture of the fly when I get back down there.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Yup...to perfect of a pose by the fish!


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

good lord that is a beast.. fighting a 14 pound bass on a 5wt must have been epic..


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

You posted a sideways picture of a replica fish caught in a pond?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

mikedeleon said:


> You posted a sideways picture of a replica fish caught in a pond?


Complete with a fly rod as a prop.... lolol


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

does this make u2 happy?


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Great fish!! Congrats!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sinnce this was planned i woulda chose better attire for my picture tho..

Go Texas!


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

> i woulda chose better attire for my picture tho..


 Agroids: no taste!


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

thing is a pig though, what fly?


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 24, 2012)

Beast of a fish. Must be some sort of line class record? What pd was your leader?


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, Somehow this cracks me up. Catch it in a public water and it's a state record.


----------

